# deep sedation for cardioversion



## superorozco (Apr 15, 2010)

It's been a while since i've done anesthesia billing.  can anyone help me please?
would 01922 be the correct code for deep sedation for cardioversion?
And also, if our doc is also providing critical care (99291) the same day, would i use the 24 or 25 modifier on the e/m?
thank you in advance,
Kathy
Midwest Ped Critical Care


----------



## gost (Apr 16, 2010)

The correct code is 00410.  I think the correct modifier would be 25.


----------

